# Opinion of Lizardman Salamander



## Blind Cougar (Jan 30, 2009)

What's the consensus on how the Salamander turned out?

I was iffy on them being pseudo-guess, but after a game, they seemed to be decently good at hitting their mark.

Any other thoughts/opinions/rants on the matter?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I think they're pretty good, and work in an Attacking army, so one that has a large number of Skink Regiments, Kroxigor etc.

However, they also do suffer from being Rare choices - it means that they are tying with Razordons and Ancient Stegadons, Ancient Stegadons being Offensive Razordons, with their 18" (12" range, 6" Move) Potential 24 Poisoned Shots, and Razordons being the Line Holding unit - Dark Elves no longer rape all over Lizards, with EotGs and units of Razordons putting out 6 Artillery Dice worth of shots.


----------



## N0rdicNinja (Sep 17, 2008)

Dude, your Sally's were rocking house yesterday, I think they should become a mainstay for you. XD How do they all compare with each other point cost wise?


----------



## Blind Cougar (Jan 30, 2009)

Salamanders are the exact same cost as Razordons. And an Ancient Stegadon is only a bit more expensive.


----------



## Jormi_Boced (Jan 10, 2009)

I got a chance to get a few games in with them over the past weekend and I like them. I think they used to be better, but they are still good.

My first game they actually didn't do much for me against high elves. It seemed like I always over or under shot. One did support me in a charge against a Star Dragon.

My next game against the dwarves they did real well. I had two of them go up one flank with 10 skirmishing skinks with BP, and they flanked a small dwarf warrior block that charged my skinks and helped take them out, they then wreaked havoc on his hill with warmachines and thunderers.

They also did well against the Dark Elves taking out 4 Cold One Knights in one shot.

I guess they are pretty versatile and can be used in shooting or combat, I just wish they had an exact range or that the template blew through things in stead of over.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Jormi_Boced said:


> I guess they are pretty versatile and can be used in shooting or combat, I just wish they had an exact range or that the template blew through things in stead of over.


If they blew THROUGH I'd say never take anything but Salamanders. I've tried them out, they didn't help me much against Chaos Warriors, I never got the range just right. Jury is still out on them for me, I'm trying 2 razors/2 Sallies tomorrow 'gainst Dwarves, I'll let you know.


----------



## Jormi_Boced (Jan 10, 2009)

Yeah, I think they are great at protecting and threatening flanks.


----------

